# My Amazon review for the Coxpal A9D Dual Dash Cam



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Dear fellow UP.net friends,

Here is my Amazon review I submitted for review on the Coxpal A9D Dual Dash Cam on Amazon. I can highly recommend this product... Cheers mates!

[Decent dashcam which is efficacious for the part time Uber driver:

I was in the market for a dashcam as I drive part time for Uber. Rideshare drivers would appreciate that often passengers engage in behavior which is not conducive or appropriate. Proper video and audio documentation would be paramount to protect oneself. In addition, I could ponder that passengers would also feel a modicum of safety knowing that the driver's actions are also being recorded, so as to ensure a safe experience replete with decorum. Furthermore, there need be no explanation to emphasize the often reckless driving of other drivers which I share the road with. In the event of an accident, this dashcam should provide evidence to exonerate me if the other driver was at fault.

This dashcam was relatively easy to install and operate. The two attached pictures demonstrate its size and appearance on my windshield. The screen is tiny, but large enough that the passenger behind me can appreciate that the encounter is being recorded. I recommend that one can find labels on the Internet which state, "This vehicle has video and audio surveillance" (there are a plethora of those), in order to warn passengers that they will be in fact recorded. I advocate that one should print them out and modify to the proper size, use double sided tape, and place them on the windows. The third attachment photo is an exact copy of what I printed out, cut, and taped onto my passenger side windows.

The manual which comes with the device is moderately comprehensive, but by no means exhaustive. I contacted customer support for the company which I found outstanding just short of phenomenal. The gentleman who assisted linked with me on Facebook messenger and walked me through any steps I had questions about especially during the step up. Once the settings were established, I was ready to go. I set common settings properly like the date, changed km/hr to mph, and the recordings were set in one minute loops. This device does not need to be constantly erased, as once you get to the end of the recording limit on the SD card, the device loops back and records over the previous videos. (Note, you must purchase a micro SD card if you do not already have one, as this device does not come with one). You could choose any size between 8 GB to 256 GB.

There is an app you can download which I linked easily via WiFi so I can view and download any necessary one minute loop clips onto my phone or computer. If there was an accident, you could link via WiFi and present video and audio evidence to any police authorities as needed on the spot. The only reason I took off a star is that it does not allow for real time uploading to the cloud. In the unfortunate event that I was robbed by an offender, and he endeavored to snatch the dashcam as evidence of his impropriety, then I could be consoled by the fact that his crime was still captured as evidence. With this dashcam, if such a scenario were to unfold, then the transgression would not be documented and cataloged. However, such a dashcam would could hundreds of dollars more, so that must be taken into consideration.

In summary, I can personally recommend this dashcam as it is more than adequate and efficacious for my needs. It is priced right, and relatively easy to operate and understand. Also, if there are questions, the company's support is exemplary. It appears that they are eager to help and educate... and possess a strong passionate inclination to make certain that your experience with the product is a positive one. ]


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks very much for your great review:

1, Insert USB type-C power connector into the port in GPS mount, it will be more neat;

2, LCD screen can be automatically turned off by "auto screen off" in camera system settings, 4 options: off ; 1 minute off; 3 minutes off; GPS screen.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Only 140° viewing angles. Disappointing.

Other dashcams out there with same or better features and quality at half the cost.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Only 140° viewing angles. Disappointing.
> 
> Other dashcams out there with same or better features and quality at half the cost.


Hello friend,

Thanks for your comments.

170° viewing angle we see from other cameras are not true, exaggerated, because all cameras adopt fish eye lens, it means the bigger viewing angle, the bigger image distortion, if 170° is true, it is quite close to 180°, it means the image must be very close to "spherical", like we see from panorama camera.

140° viewing angle is actually big enough to cover all lanes, but unfortunately, bad money drives out good money, more and more sellers claim 170° so as to make customers happier.

I can name a few similar examples:

1, Fake: 2K image by 2-maga pixel image sensor IMX323 or IMX307; 2K actually requires 4-mega pixel image sensor at least;
2, Fake: 4K image by 5-mega pixel image sensor IMX335; 4K actually requires 8-mega pixel image sensor at least;
3, Fake: the power of car LED headlights, the power is of course 1 single light only, but we see from Amazon that all doubled the power for a pair of headlights...



Taxi2Uber said:


> Only 140° viewing angles. Disappointing.
> 
> Other dashcams out there with same or better features and quality at half the cost.


Hello friend,

As you mentioned "better features and quality at half the cost": We definitely have had comparison with all related cameras and we do believe our price is quite competitive, so as to avoid unnecessary troubles, I don't plan to name the cameras from other brands but you could compare following elements one by one:

Chipset;
Front image sensor;
Rear Image sensor;
GPS: signal good or bad?
WiFi: connection good or bad?
Infrared: bright or dark?
Built-in power: battery or super capacitor?
RTC: yes or no?
Storage: maximum?
GPS viewer: Available or not? private or public?
APP: Private tailored? or public version?
*Safety Approval*: FCC-ID approved?
Plastic housing can be melt by hot weather?
etc...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Coxpal said:


> 170° viewing angle we see from other cameras are not true, exaggerated, because all cameras adopt fish eye lens, it means the bigger viewing angle, the bigger image distortion, if 170° is true, it is quite close to 180°, it means the image must be very close to "spherical", like we see from panorama camera.
> 
> 140° viewing angle is actually big enough to cover all lanes, but unfortunately, bad money drives out good money, more and more sellers claim 170° so as to make customers happier.


Yes the 170° will likely have a little more distortion at the edges than a 140°, but more information is better than less, as long as it's viewable and usable.
Information leading up to an incident is also important.
I just prefer a wider view than 140°, including in the cabin of the car.
(With Uber passengers not sitting in the front seat, it's not as important than before)

Don't get me wrong, your camera has nice features and was considered.

It seems you have to buy, at additional charge, a hardwire kit for the parking monitor function to operate.

Also, no SD card is included in the price.

Also, I'm not a fan of the adhesive only mount.
I've had no issues with a quality suction cup mount.
Again, personal preference.

@Young Kim did not disclose if he was provided a free camera to review, or if he purchased it.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yes the 170° will likely have a little more distortion at the edges than a 140°, but more information is better than less, as long as it's viewable and usable.
> Information leading up to an incident is also important.
> I just prefer a wider view than 140°, including in the cabin of the car.
> (With Uber passengers not sitting in the front seat, it's not as important than before)
> ...


Hello friend,

Thanks for your comments.

1, Angle 170° is actually NOT true, it is definitely exaggerated by the sellers, you could compare the real viewing angle between ours and others which claims 170° .

2, We can see slight distortion in 140° which is acceptable but the distortion in real 170° will be unacceptable.

3, Yes, an extra hardwire kit is required to realize parking monitor, our camera is quite suitable for parking monitor due to:

Built-in high temperature-resist supercapacitor, poses no fire risk when the car is unattended.
Exquisitely optimized parking monitor working logic.

4, Yes, our camera does NOT include microSD card because it widely supports the size from 8GB to 256GB;

5, I made a comparison in my original thread between suction cup mount and adhesive mount, I also admitted both has its own pros and cons, but like I mentioned:

Adhesive mount is better in getting stable image because it minimizes unnecessary shakings;
Adhesive mount requires a good quality dash cam, otherwise, it will be a nightmare for users;
A fact is, all high end dash cams are using adhesive mount, I can name a lot, such as Blackvue, Thinkware etc

6, Yes, we honestly admit that we provided the free sample to Young Kim for reviewing, we also admit that we provided free sample to another 3 members for reviewing:

 We always welcome objective review, it is helpful for us to make our product better and better;
This is a serious camera which is finely designed and finely manufactured, we hope let more and more people know it and like it.
Most importantly, we seriously provide customer support as well, we always stand behind our product;
At last, COXPAL makes dash cameras only, makes good quality dash cameras only, we will definitely have more powerful products released in the near future.
7, Again, thanks for your question, welcome more questions, no matter you buy it, or not buy it, or you like it, or dislike it, because our camera is not the sole choice, or not the sole good choice, it is definitely not the truth, but we are super willing to listen to the real voices from all of you and make friends with all of you.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Coxpal said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> ...





Taxi2Uber said:


> Yes the 170° will likely have a little more distortion at the edges than a 140°, but more information is better than less, as long as it's viewable and usable.
> Information leading up to an incident is also important.
> I just prefer a wider view than 140°, including in the cabin of the car.
> (With Uber passengers not sitting in the front seat, it's not as important than before)
> ...


@Taxi2Uber , I did purchase it on Amazon, but I was reimbursed for the cost. At no point was I asked to even write a review at all. I did so because I liked the product and I was in the market for a dash cam anyway. One can see from a couple of months back that I wrote a post asking others what dashcam they would recommend. I did try to write a very fair and honest review about how I felt about the product irrespective of my reimbursement.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Since the forum approved the camera’s sponsor as a member, can we get an Amazon affiliate link to the product? Can the price be mentioned here? Clicking a link is easier than tapping out all that info into a search-field with my sausage-like fingers (yes, this post’s execution was well nigh torture (can I get a torture discount on the price?)) <—Also, recognize that these are double parentheses, not some goofy, double-chinned emoticon. Now I’m gonna take a nap. phew!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> Since the forum approved the camera's sponsor as a member, can we get an Amazon affiliate link to the product? Can the price be mentioned here? Clicking a link is easier than tapping out all that info into a search-field with my sausage-like fingers (yes, this post's execution was well nigh torture (can I get a torture discount on the price?)) <-Also, recognize that these are double parentheses, not some goofy, double-chinned emoticon. Now I'm gonna take a nap. phew!


https://www.amazon.com/Infrared-Sup...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=
I think this link should work.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> Since the forum approved the camera's sponsor as a member, can we get an Amazon affiliate link to the product? Can the price be mentioned here? Clicking a link is easier than tapping out all that info into a search-field with my sausage-like fingers (yes, this post's execution was well nigh torture (can I get a torture discount on the price?)) <-Also, recognize that these are double parentheses, not some goofy, double-chinned emoticon. Now I'm gonna take a nap. phew!


Hello friend,

Thanks for your comments;

1, COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam Amazon link:

www.amazon.com/dp/B08HLT4TR1 (US)
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08HHZ8WVX (UK)

2, COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam *Lightning Deal US$30 OFF on Amazon US* at:

2020/11/16 3:35 PM PST to 2020/11/16 9:35 PM PST


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Coxpal said:


> you could compare the real viewing angle between ours and others which claims 170° .


Are you offering to provide me a sample of your camera?

If not, I would like to see true views front and back of the Coxpal and compare to my claimed 170° camera


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Are you offering to provide me a sample of your camera?
> 
> If not, I would like to see true views front and back of the Coxpal and compare to my claimed 170° camera


Hello friend,

Thanks for your message.

1, Sorry, we don't offer sample for reviewing at present, however, we may need reviewers in the near future for our new models, of course the more advanced models, let's keep in touch if you are interested in ( better PM me ).

2, You can see from this review link about its viewing angle, and also you could compare it with the one claimed 170: https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...f=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B08HLT4TR1


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Coxpal said:


> You can see from this review link about its viewing angle, and also you could compare it with the one claimed 170:


I was just looking at those pics when you responded.
(Truthfully, that review pic of inside the cabin would prevent me from buying your camera. It's not as clear as I would want, and back seat area is too dark. It may be a bad representation, as mine is much clearer and more evenly lit.)

It's somewhat difficult to compare those pics to my camera pics, but my claimed 170 shows a wider view, I think.
It's more apparent on the inside view. May be the camera position and it being a different car, but my claimed 170 view shows half of driver window to half of passenger window, while the review pic shows half of driver window to only the pillar of passenger side...if that makes sense.)
The front is harder to determine, but I'd say it's wider also.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I was just looking at those pics when you responded.
> (Truthfully, that review pic of inside the cabin would prevent me from buying your camera. It's not as clear as I would want, and back seat area is too dark. It may be a bad representation, as mine is much clearer and more evenly lit.)
> 
> It's somewhat difficult to compare those pics to my camera pics, but my claimed 170 shows a wider view, I think.
> ...


Hello friend,

Thanks for your comments.

1, Infrared night vision: 

Our camera is equipped with 6pcs infrared LED, it is definitely more powerful than 4pcs;
"Bright or dark" can be compared in the same condition.

2, Wide angle:

Again: All claimed 170 *are NOT true but exaggerated*! This is the fact!
You have your own dash cam, then enjoy your dash cam, like I mentioned, we are definitely not the sole choice.
Thanks again!


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I was just looking at those pics when you responded.
> (Truthfully, that review pic of inside the cabin would prevent me from buying your camera. It's not as clear as I would want, and back seat area is too dark. It may be a bad representation, as mine is much clearer and more evenly lit.)
> 
> It's somewhat difficult to compare those pics to my camera pics, but my claimed 170 shows a wider view, I think.
> ...


1, A video clip from *inside camera* to show *its viewing angle* & *infrared brightness* in normal street road:





2, The picture you saw from Amazon review link is undoubtedly in "*complete darkness*", welcome share your picture in the same condition to compare with.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Coxpal said:


> 1, A video clip from *inside camera* to show *its viewing angle* & *infrared brightness* in normal street road:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.
This is a much, much better representation than the Amazon reviewer's pic.
This looks to be equal to what I have, both in view angle and quality.
If you're marketing the camera to rideshare drivers, in-cabin video quality is important, so this video or screenshot should be included.

Thanks for clarifying on the view angles, as it seems you are correct.

Good luck to you, I think you should do well


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Thank you.
> This is a much, much better representation than the Amazon reviewer's pic.
> This looks to be equal to what I have, both in view angle and quality.
> If you're marketing the camera to rideshare drivers, in-cabin video quality is important, so this video or screenshot should be included.
> ...


Thanks sooooooo much for your trust!

Can't be more happier to get your trust!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Thank you.
> This is a much, much better representation than the Amazon reviewer's pic.
> This looks to be equal to what I have, both in view angle and quality.
> If you're marketing the camera to rideshare drivers, in-cabin video quality is important, so this video or screenshot should be included.
> ...


@Taxi2Uber, I really do appreciate your in depth analysis into this product. I am a fledgling neophyte when it comes to dashcams, so I did truly appreciate your intricate examinations. I do enjoy this dashcam's functionality and usability, and I did consider purchasing it at full price initially when it was presented (I did ask if there was a sale or discount offered though). When I realized I would be one of a few selected for a reimbursement, I was needless to say quite pleased, and mulled over to what degree it may have colored my review. But I remain confident that my review of it and the support was sincere. (You can see for yourself how enthusiastically the product spokesman defends and supports the product in your interchange with him). It is difficult to say for certain, but I still feel that I would have been happy with the dashcam and felt it is worth the Amazon price had I not been reimbursed. I looked over similar dashcams and found the price to be comfortably within range.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Just keep checking the Amazon reviews, that will be the only review that counts. Even with the shill bids coming from China and the USA China surrogates, time will tell... Remember the Falcon 360?! ... what a POS


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

DudeUbering said:


> Just keep checking the Amazon reviews, that will be the only review that counts. Even with the shill bids coming from China and the USA China surrogates, time will tell... Remember the Falcon 360?! ... what a POS


hmm... not sure what your post is conveying...


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> hmm... not sure what your post is conveying...


Just another dashcam, they come and go. Chinese seller, no American distributor.. Great review, please update your review after a month in service...


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

DudeUbering said:


> Just another dashcam, they come and go. Great review


Hello friend,

I get to know what you meant, I know Falcon 360.

But you are probably wrong:

You could see my original thread, you will find the camera is finely designed and finely manufactured, actually we spent almost 1 year to have it mature;
This is a serious product and also we provide customer support seriously, we make dash camera only, we make good dash cameras only. Although this is our first model, we will continuously release new models;
Time has been changed, people in past days sold many different products and make money depends on their luck, or sometimes cheat. Nowadays only good product with good customer service can survive.

Let's witness our growth together, thanks for your concern, also always welcome your specific questions to our product if you have any.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

1, COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam Amazon link:

www.amazon.com/dp/B08HLT4TR1 (US)

2, COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam *Lightning Deal US$30 OFF on Amazon US* is now under way...


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Thank you.
> This is a much, much better representation than the Amazon reviewer's pic.
> This looks to be equal to what I have, both in view angle and quality.
> If you're marketing the camera to rideshare drivers, in-cabin video quality is important, so this video or screenshot should be included.
> ...


Hello friend,

I browsed the reviews of other dual dash cams and found some picture comparisons about the infrared night vision *in complete darkness*, infrared night vision by 4pcs infrared LED seems more close to "a narrow cylindrical shape", you could have a look at them:

1,
Might have a cardholder problem Update! (amazon.com)

2, 
Not worth more than $69 (amazon.com)

3,
Everything I Want But Lacks the One Thing I Need (amazon.com)

However, the infrared LED is also not the more the better although the more the brighter, as part of the camera, have to comprehensively consider the power consumption and reliability.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Coxpal said:


> I browsed the reviews of other dual dash cams and found some picture comparisons about the infrared night vision *in complete darkness*, infrared night vision by 4pcs infrared LED seems more close to "a narrow cylindrical shape", you could have a look at them:


I looked at the ones you listed and it's true, they are not very good.
Of course, comparing your dashcam to the bad dashcams out there makes you look good.

My dashcam has only 4 IR lights and it lights evenly, bright, and with NO 'narrow cylindrical shape'.


----------

